# Gender help



## GNair (6 mo ago)

Please help me to identify the gender of my bird. Because some of my friends are telling this is a male budgie. Thats y im really confused. She is a one and half year old bird.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He is a very handsome boy!
What have you named him?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is definitely male  

What a beautiful little guy! Additionally, please make sure that string tied around his perches is made of natural fibers (sisal, etc) rather than fabric or cotton as chewing on it could lead to accidental ingestion and crop impaction!


----------



## GNair (6 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> He is definitely male
> 
> What a beautiful little guy! Additionally, please make sure that string tied around his perches is made of natural fibers (sisal, etc) rather than fabric or cotton as chewing on it could lead to accidental ingestion and crop impaction!


Thank you so much. His name is piku. The string attached is made up of jute.


----------

